# teaching jobs



## sugarbabe (Feb 19, 2009)

Myself and my partner bought I house in konia Paphos off plan 2 years ago and is now ready to move into. Before we can move out from the uk I need to find some sort of teaching job prefereably in my own subject of Design and Technology. I have a full teaching Bsc Degree and over five years experience, does anyone know of a teaching agency or any schools that are taking on uk teachers. 
Thanks


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

sugarbabe said:


> Myself and my partner bought I house in konia Paphos off plan 2 years ago and is now ready to move into. Before we can move out from the uk I need to find some sort of teaching job prefereably in my own subject of Design and Technology. I have a full teaching Bsc Degree and over five years experience, does anyone know of a teaching agency or any schools that are taking on uk teachers.
> Thanks


Because of the rules on the site I don't know if I can reply to this on the forum. Veronica or Babs will give us an answer to this, If you make 4 more posts I will be able to PM you. In the meantime Google American Academy's and International schools in Cyprus.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Arranexpat said:


> Because of the rules on the site I don't know if I can reply to this on the forum. Veronica or Babs will give us an answer to this, If you make 4 more posts I will be able to PM you. In the meantime Google American Academy's and International schools in Cyprus.



As it is in direct response to a request for help its ok to give info if you do know of any schools who are recruiting.

veronica


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

It will be very difficult to find a teaching post in Design Technology. The subject is reasonably popular with students and is taught in the majority of state schools - but the state does not employ UK teachers. There may be some room for private tuition - but most parents will focus on core non-vocational subjects such as Maths, English and sciences.

The private sector is, on the whole, purely academic and exclusive. Very few schools teach vocational subjects such as design and technology. There is one school which is considering introducing it - but unfortunatley it is based in Larnaca.


----------



## sugarbabe (Feb 19, 2009)

*Teaching technology*

Thanks for the information. The UK at the moment are pushing forward vacational studies in Engineering having been an engineer for 18 years would love to teach it in a Cyprus school. Anyway thanks for your reply and will try my best to get out to teach my subject.


kimonas said:


> It will be very difficult to find a teaching post in Design Technology. The subject is reasonably popular with students and is taught in the majority of state schools - but the state does not employ UK teachers. There may be some room for private tuition - but most parents will focus on core non-vocational subjects such as Maths, English and sciences.
> 
> The private sector is, on the whole, purely academic and exclusive. Very few schools teach vocational subjects such as design and technology. There is one school which is considering introducing it - but unfortunatley it is based in Larnaca.


----------



## sugarbabe (Feb 19, 2009)

*than*



Veronica said:


> As it is in direct response to a request for help its ok to give info if you do know of any schools who are recruiting.
> 
> veronica


That's no problem, any information is of big help to me and my partner. Thanks for your reply.


----------

